# Schlanke animierte Banner erstellen?



## Lukas (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite schon nun etwas länger mit Photoshop, habe aber wenig Erfahrung mit dem Erstellen von Bannern. Ich wunder mich immer wieder, wie klein aber doch sehr gut animiert die Banner sind. Wie kriege ich das hin? Die grafische Erstellung ist kein Problem, nur das Animieren bereit mir große Sorgen, die Banner klein zu halten. Könnte mir Jemand Tipps oder gute Tutorials dazu geben?

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## McAce (13. Juni 2005)

Die meisten Banner sind mitlerweile mit Flash gemacht, dort kann man relativ leicht
animationen erstellen ohne das das Banner zu groß wird.

Also in PS oder Illu das grafische Grundgerüst und nachher die Animation mit Flash erstellen.


----------



## schutzgeist (13. Juni 2005)

wenn es nicht gerade rundgehen soll, dann kannst du einfach Animationen auch in Image Ready als Gif erstellen 
Wenn du in PS unten in der Tollbar aufs letzte Symbol klickst, dann öffnet IR sich ja automatisch und übernimmt dein aktuelles Dokument.
Und die Animation. Reine Nervensache ^^
Im Endeffekt ein einfaches Daumenkino 
Alles was sich eben bewegen soll muss auf eine einzelne Ebene.
Eine Linie mit 10px sind 10 einzelne Ebenen zu je 1px (als Beispiel). Dann erstellst du in IR pro Ebene ein Frame.
Frame 1 = nur Ebene 1 eingeblendet
Frame 2 = nur Ebene 2 eingeblendet usw.
Unterhalb der Frames kannst Du noch jeweils die die länge des Frames Einstellen.

Probier einfach ein bisschen rum


----------

